
Programming Isn't Fun Any More - jackfoxy
http://www.neophilic.com/b2evo/blogs/blog4.php/2011/09/02/programming-isnt-fun-any-more
======
dasil003
If you don't like that maybe you should stop doing enterprise Java for a
living. There are whole other worlds of programming out there.

~~~
orangecat
This. My company recently had a training session for their new development
platform. Creating one entity with four attributes using "best practices" of
TDD and abstracting everything resulted in over 20 Java and XML files and over
2000 lines of code. Each individual piece of that bloat had a somewhat
reasonable justification, but the net result was just ridiculous. I had
already decided to accept a less enterprisey job elsewhere, and am now even
more convinced it was the right call.

~~~
lucisferre
Wow. That sounded so ridiculous, I'm tempted to go on with my life believing
you made it up.

~~~
lucisferre
Not sure what the down votes were for, it was clearly meant tongue in cheek, I
do actually believe the guy, I merely _wished_ I didn't.

Man, this place it very quickly turning into reddit with the voting.

------
SeanLuke
> I will assert that you simply can't program any non-trivial program in Java
> or C++ without an "Environment" to help you.

How large is non-trivial? I've built some pretty big systems using only javac,
java, a text editor, and make.

------
schwap
Cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.neophilic.com%2Fb2evo%2Fblogs%2Fblog4.php%2F2011%2F09%2F02%2Fprogramming-
isnt-fun-any-more&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official&client=firefox-a)

------
dosadi
Try writing for embedded systems. Not much room for bloat when you have to jam
the code into the flash space on a microcontroller.

------
tychonoff
The fact that everybody Googles what others have already done, instead of
reading a manual (which no longer exists anyway) says it all.

Suppose your car mechanic did that?

------
Swizec
As a web developer I've lately been noticing this problem as well. Pretty much
everything I do lately is about integrating this or that API, producing a
little bit of glue code and that's it.

Even working for startups mostly doesn't solve the problem ... what I need is
a good algorithmic challenge. Something fun and cool.

But I fear I might have lost the ability to even design algorithms due to all
this tools stuff.

------
bradleyland
Don't tell my team. We have a blast every day.

------
sbierwagen
Mysql error.

~~~
battlebee
I thought that was the post itself... very meta.

------
Kwpolska
Can you please change the skin so I can read it comfortably? The content area
is too narrow.

